# Devil's Lake



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

How many of you guys fish this lake. I have heard and read about it and have been dreaming about coming down and ice fishing for those hawg perch sometime.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

being where you are at, definitely get a hold of some of the guide services, like the perch patrol, for your first trip, call them set something up, and on your future trips, you can go without, big lake lots of structure, go with a pro your first trip. i fish it about 25 times a year


----------



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

Yah a guide service would be th smart way to go. Maybe I will post a trade a hunt up here for some waterfowl in a trade for big perch down there.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

If you are going to consider a guide, I would definately reccomend Lake View Lodge. Doug sure knows his crap and the pictures show. I know it would be a great experience for you. They have all the accomidations you would require. Check them out. http://www.lakeviewlodgedl.com/ I am sure you will be happy with the results. Good Luck. :beer: :beer:


----------

